# Fork swap on my Z85



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

took advantage today of the clearance sale that performance is having on the easton ec90 full carbon forks. was just wondering if there would be any problems i should be looking out for with the swap. thanks.
this...








on this...


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

NukeDOC said:


> took advantage today of the clearance sale that performance is having on the easton ec90 full carbon forks. was just wondering if there would be any problems i should be looking out for with the swap. thanks.
> this...
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall if the Easton fork is 43mm rake or 45mm. In either case it'll be shorter than the stock 50mm offset. It will make the front end "heavier" with more force required to turn the handlebars. It will also likely result in toe clip overlap on the 51cm and possibly the 54cm frame size.

-SD


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a short guy so I ended up with the 51. But I still ended up with a 30mm stem (pretty much got the handlebar slammed up against the steerer tube). So I'm expecting that the further back position of the bar will "fix" the heavier steering from the shorter rake of the easton fork. I'm ok with a little bit of toe clip too I guess. I have that on my single speed and it hasn't really bothered me. 

Does the stock fork have a tapered steerer tube? If it does will I have a problem installing it with the existing headset?

Dave thanks for the input. Its good to have a direct line to the man himself.


----------

